# Zoomed reptisun 10.0,any good?



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi my uv light is due to be changed,been looking into alternatives.At the moment im using repti sun which im not happy with.I was going to get arcadia d3 12% but having trouble finding the size i need in stock anywhere.I can get a zoomed 10.0,which looks good,does anyone else use these? and stupid question but can i use it with my arcadia controller? Ta muchly!:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

So sortie to hear you can't find the size you require.

We have seen a massive pull in the market towards our brand.

I'm so thankful for this as we really do spend a lot of time and money making sure that we are the best in the world and provide a product that is simply perfect for the animals.

It is fir this reason that we ran out of some sizes early.

The good news is that they are on the way back.!!! Most sizes will be back in a week or so.

Please pm me with the size you require and the name of your chosen retailer and I will make sure that you are supplied asap.

You really cannot compare the D3+ with any other lamp it is simply outstanding in output and lifespan.

John


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

To be hoest try and find the appropaite arcadia one. 

Arcadia are the dogs dangly bits in terms of UV. Output is better, and they last alot longer then zoomed and exo terra which need replacing every 4-6 months. 

Jay


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had a similar issue, I've got an Arcadia controller, which is for a T8 bulb, and it's marked 24w-34w (or something like that, it's upstairs), so I went looking for an Arcadia D3 bulb that would fit that controller and there doesn't seem to be one, am I being blind ?

It's for a 4ft Viv so I don't want a short one, I ended up looking at the 30" zoomed 10%. I'd rather get an Arcadia but does that mean I also need to get a whole new controller unit as well ?

I've got a spare T5 controller unit but that says 4w-6w-8w on it and so far I've not found any bulbs that will go in that :blush:

Heather


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> To be hoest try and find the appropaite arcadia one.
> 
> Arcadia are the dogs dangly bits in terms of UV. Output is better, and they last alot longer then zoomed and exo terra which need replacing every 4-6 months.
> 
> Jay



I have to agree, Exo Terra UV lamps are terrible and need replacing every three months minimum, whereas Arcadia bulbs actually *do* last 9-12 months


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The 25-30w controller will run both D3 and D3+ 25 or 30 watt lamps. You choose so that's 30" and 36" lamps

That T5 one is for standard output T5 8watt natural sunlight lamps.

John 




heatherjhenshaw said:


> I've had a similar issue, I've got an Arcadia controller, which is for a T8 bulb, and it's marked 24w-34w (or something like that, it's upstairs), so I went looking for an Arcadia D3 bulb that would fit that controller and there doesn't seem to be one, am I being blind ?
> 
> It's for a 4ft Viv so I don't want a short one, I ended up looking at the 30" zoomed 10%. I'd rather get an Arcadia but does that mean I also need to get a whole new controller unit as well ?
> 
> ...


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all replys,am going to try and get hold of a arcadia one:2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The 25-30w controller will run both D3 and D3+ 25 or 30 watt lamps. You choose so that's 30" and 36" lamps
> 
> That T5 one is for standard output T5 8watt natural sunlight lamps.
> 
> John


Great thanks, I guess Surrey pet supplies just didn't have the 30" or 36" in stock :2thumb: when this one runs out (in 3 months apparently) I know what I'm looking for

:hmm: ok so the T5 unit I could use with a sunlight lamp for my Leo, since in theory they don't need UV and I only have the light for viewing

I have to admit I find the whole lighting unit/bulb thing very confusing. I have 4 control units and I haven't a clue whether I've the correct bulbs in them :crazy::lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 

Leos are not nocturnal but crepuscular and do use uv! So the 8w natural sunlight lamp is very useful, try to fit it with the correct reflector at no more than 15" from the animal. Check out the lighting for leos feature on the downloads section of the Arcadia website Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - Home

If you list what controllers you have and what lamps I will gladly check it for you.

John




heatherjhenshaw said:


> Great thanks, I guess Surrey pet supplies just didn't have the 30" or 36" in stock :2thumb: when this one runs out (in 3 months apparently) I know what I'm looking for
> 
> :hmm: ok so the T5 unit I could use with a sunlight lamp for my Leo, since in theory they don't need UV and I only have the light for viewing
> 
> I have to admit I find the whole lighting unit/bulb thing very confusing. I have 4 control units and I haven't a clue whether I've the correct bulbs in them :crazy::lol2:


----------

